# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A pro wrestling match...

## Mayflow

Social misfits in the crowd roar with their assent, the macrocosmic beings smile in assent as well. 

The match begins. Dr. Phil begins to speak, the Buddha sits in quiet contemplations. 

The match proceeds. The Dr's eloquent words touch many. Hearts are reconciled. Fighting couples, kiss, hold hands, the Dr is doing well. Many tears are shed. The Buddha, the Formless ones, make not a move, but the Buddha enters first state meditation and the Gods and Goddesses take notice. 

The Dr continues the onslought, as Buddha enters second stage meditation and the ten directions are illuminated with brilliant lights the audience sees not. The Formless ones raise an eyebrow. Many Buddha lands, millions, trillions, start to take some notice. Dakinis dance and devas prance. The Gods and Goddesses assent, and play their music one more time. There is dancing in the streets of the MultiUniversal ones. 

The good DR begins to hear the sounds of his own voice reverberating within his head, his head begins to split. The Buddha grins the Mona Lisa's grin. Leonardo is pacified. The Doc's against the ropes. Buddha goes third stage. The demons, bored before take notice. They break out the good stuff. Broken bones and knuckles for popcorn. Skulls filled with mixtures of blood and tequila . Their minds rejuvenated, they scream for blood, but the Buddha goes 4th stage, and peace is restored for all. The Buddha in this entire match did not utter a word.

----------


## sloth

*buys drinks for everyone, and a hotdog, and some opium*

----------

